# BBQ Chicken



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I fired up the smoker and did some Leg Quarters.I seasoned them with a very,very lite coating of Jack Stacks Poulty Rub and the same type of coating with the Tonys Creole Seasoning along with a good dousing of Wishbone Italian Dressing.I had some coals on the Grill side but alot more coals with a decent amount of Hickory wood in the fire box.I kept the temp between 300-350F on the grill while the Chicken was on I doused the Chicken with Italian Dressing every 45min or so.I kept the temp up to 300-350F for about 2 1/2 hrs.For the last and final hour it was at 215-250F.While the Chicken was on indirect heat for the last 30min.I grilled up some Yellow Squash(seasoned with a lite amount of Blackend Redfish Magic) over the hotter coals then put them in a Grill Pan which was a little off to side from the hotter coals that had Peppers,Onions,1 clove Fresh Garlic with a small amount of Olive Oil.When the veggies were done the Chicken had a dark brown-brown tint to it,the skin was Crispy and Sweet,the Chicken was fully cooked,hot and juicy down to the bone.I also steamed up some Fresh Green Beans to go with it.That was a good meal.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sound Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

That does sound good!


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

now that I'm drooling, where are the pics?


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds awesome...


----------

